# Gibraltar



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

The Rock. Checked one off the bucket list today riding up the Rock of Gibraltar. This was one tough climb, but a really cool adventure. My companions and I set off from Spain just across the border. One in Gibraltar we took a warm up lap around the base of the Rock and then commenced the climb. It was a beautiful day.

Photo 1: Starting out the ride in Spain
2: Just across the border - much easier than expected without even having to flash the passport.
3: Heading along the base of the Rock along the Med
4: Tunnel cut through the base of the Rock
5: Europa Point, southern most point in Europe. This is where we started the climb.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Gib Con't*

We took a look towards Africa, but it was only barely visable through the haze. The climb involved a lot of steep grades with wonderful views to keep your mind off the suffering.

Photo 6: Europa Point looking towards Africa
7: Bay of Gibraltar from the lower part of the Rock
8: Steep grades with my cycling companions
9: Ring mounted in rock to attach block and tackle used to haul up the heavy guns
10: Look down towards downtown Gibraltar


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

NICE!!!

I certainly hope you are in the process of posting pics of the rest of the ride!

annnnnd, there it is!

Well done.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Gib Con't*

The climb continues...

Photo 11: Proof I was there!
12: Almost at the top, looking down towards city
13: Highest point on the Rock. looking towards Spain on the Med side, the road along the coast was the one we took. WWII era gun on the peak.
14: The Barbary Apes! Mom and child.
15: More monkeys


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Gib Con't*

We cycled along the ridge for a few minutes and then began to head down into the city center. 

Photo 16: Looking back towards the point where the med meets the Atlantic
17: Cable car lines
18: Hairpin turn on the way down. There was not a lot in the way of barriers to keep you on the road. Made for a white knuckle ride down
19: The old Moorish fort


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Gib Con't*

Once we got back down, it was time for a little chow. When in England, or Gibraltar, nothing like a bit of fish and chips.

Photo 20: Roy's Cod Plaice
21: Fish, Chips and Mashy Peas - does it get any better?
22: Leaving Gibraltar, to get on and off you ride right across the middle of the airport. Pretty cool.
23: RAF Gib
24: Farewell to the Rock. You were a great challange!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This is one great ride report!

Amazing.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Beautiful ! Great pictures! I rode to the top of Gibraltar on a Schwinn Traveler 10 speed back in 1976;
used up 1/2 of my brake pads on the way back down; scary as hell! I didn't have the nice clear weather, I was in a cloud when I got to the top; couldn't see a thing except the different generations of
fort implacements that were up there. Brings back memories! Thanks!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for the armchair adventure. That's a significant bucket list checkoff.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow! Really great ride report. Beautiful ride and shots!


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nice ride report, I love fish and chips...*

that looks amazing. How steep are those roads? It looks like some great fun, tunnel and all. Thanks for the pics and report.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Very cool, I never had any idea you could ride to the top of it. No shortage of ships out there!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I'll be able to visually check this b-list. I was on the Spanish side on 2 occasions in '74 & '75 without the ability to enter the Rock. Twas driving from Malaga to Rota. 

I could feel the pain of the climb.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cool. looks a bit touristy...haha.

is this something they could use to start the tour? like a prologue/stage 1 ITT climb?


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

weltyed said:


> is this something they could use to start the tour? like a prologue/stage 1 ITT climb?


Good idea but think of the politics. 
1. Spain doesn't want France to highlight the British thorn in their side; and 2. Britain doesn't want to publicly snub Spain over Iberian territory. But it IS Elizabeth's year so Britons will come alive thru the Olympics and beyond. This would have been the year for the TdF or Vuelta to start on the Rock.

Are some British ex-pat communities more traditionally English than present residents of the Isle?


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice report. Man, that really seems like a great bucket list item.

I had no idea that Gibraltar was a British territory (I feel dumb) and I had no idea there would be monkeys there. Learning non-biking trivia on RBR!


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Very steep...*



evs said:


> that looks amazing. How steep are those roads? It looks like some great fun, tunnel and all. Thanks for the pics and report.


I can't give you a grade, but this climb was one of the steepest I done. The roads are grooved to provide traction for cars which is a good indicator of steep grade. My lowest gear is a 34 - 25 and there were many sections where I had to pedal out of the saddle to make it. I am also not ashamed to admit that I had to weave across the road in a few sections. 

I wished I had the Apex group with its 34 - 32 or 34 - 30. 

The total distance on the ride was short, but was a great day and a lot of fun.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Agree with Santa Cruz*



weltyed said:


> cool. looks a bit touristy...haha.
> 
> is this something they could use to start the tour? like a prologue/stage 1 ITT climb?


This would be a fun hill climb race. As far as a prologue stage, I would think that difficult for the political issues raised already. The Queen of Spain refused to go to the event hosted for the world's royalty by Queen Eliz; I imagine that Gibraltar had a big part to do with that. There are days when it can take a person driving hours to cross the border, depending on the mood of Spanish customs. 

Gibraltar is also way out of the way. It is the southern most part of Europe and at least a 12 hour or more drive just to get to the most southern part of France. It is also very small and there are a lot of support structure that goes along wit the TdF, I would wonder if it would all fit.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Great report and photos. How far is the ride from bottom to the top? I imagine that the ride down was kind of hair at times due to the steep grades and rough pavement.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing ride report and beautiful photo's. Thanks for the adventure.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

I walked up it, didn't have a bike to ride up it. Jealous but it was still an amazing adventure to cross it off the bucket list I agree!!


----------



## Baker325 (May 28, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## davidof (May 9, 2012)

llama31 said:


> Nice report. Man, that really seems like a great bucket list item.
> 
> I had no idea that Gibraltar was a British territory (I feel dumb) and I had no idea there would be monkeys there. Learning non-biking trivia on RBR!


barbary apes... it is said if they leave the rock so do the Brits.

The Spaniards have similar little enclaves across the water in Africa which they don't propose giving up.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That's super! I had no idea you could get up there.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dang.

Nice.

Jealous.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

We're talkin' iconic! Not ironic.


----------

